# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Was haltet ihr von Thalidamide ??!

## Kathi1888

Oder schon einmal etwas davon gehört ....?

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo  Kathi,

ich nehme an, Du meinst Thalidomid, englisch thalidomide. Hast Du Dir schon einmal durchgelesen, was dazu im Forumextrakt => Medikamente => Thalidomid zusammengetragen wurde?

Ralf

----------


## Kathi1888

Danke, schau gleich mal nach.... Habe vorher leider nichts gefunden....

----------

